# Am I the only one who gets irritated with this?



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have read some "Animal Sanctuary" sites, and find it extremely irritating that one of them said...and I quote

" ***** ****** Sanctuary is a safe haven for rescued farm animals. *Each and every farm animal at ***** ****** was spared from life on a farm where they would have to "earn" a living.* Most are spared from going to a slaughterhouse. All of our animals are now living a peaceful, happy life here at the sanctuary. *They are not expected to do anything to earn their keep. * :doh:

How ignorant is that??! Don't they know that work is good for any creature? Gives them a purpose, exercise and usefulness for farmers? That they were put on Earth for man to dominate and take care of?! And what do they mean by "work"? Like a goat eating brush? Or a cow getting milked? Or maybe a pig rooting the garden site for next year? Sheesh...I'm sorry to anyone out there if I offend you but I just don't get that mentality. Thank goodness not everyone has it or we'd all starve to death...as would the animals that were "retired". :angry:


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm with you. I might use the word "dominion" over "dominate" (subtle but important difference in my mind), but otherwise I totally agree! I view my animals (goats, LGD's, chickens and one very spoiled cat) as a stewardship more than "ownership" -- It's my job to give them the best care I am able to give them. In return, they provide me with pleasure and -- in some cases -- food. The dogs would be crazy neurotic without a "job". The goats, too, would be neurotic, miserable and definitely less healthy without their daily routine (translate "job") which includes both free range time, formal feeding times, and human interaction. The chickens...let's not even go there!!! I agree that there are tragic and sad occasions of neglect and abuse, but I wonder how much folks who write copy like you quoted really know about animal welfare.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nothing if you ask me...it bugs me that they act like farming is a bad thing! Next they won't want the corn to have to grow, or the apples to fall :crazy:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, and I meant dominate in the proper respectful way, not the way it happens a lot nowadays between people.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> Nothing if you ask me...it bugs me that they act like farming is a bad thing! Next they won't want the corn to have to grow, or the apples to fall :crazy:


So true!!!:snowlaugh:


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> Oh, and I meant dominate in the proper respectful way, not the way it happens a lot nowadays between people.


Figured you did.  But the tree huggers writing that copy like to jump on words just like that to "prove" that we farmers are beating and starving our animals just to get a drop of milk out of them!!! Of course, some people will look for a reason to throw rocks whether it's there or not! Most of us (IMO) are like you and me...trying to give our animals the best life possible. It's the few greedy, heartless jerks out there (that just happen to work with animals...wouldn't give them the honor of being called "farmers") that provide the ammunition the heart-tug copy-writers need.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, you have a point for sure. I just can't believe how ignorant people can be...it's unrealistic and IMO wrong to keep all livestock as "retirees" or pets...whether on or off the farm.

Just blew my mind I guess.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> I have read some "Animal Sanctuary" sites, and find it extremely irritating that one of them said...and I quote
> 
> " ***** ****** Sanctuary is a safe haven for rescued farm animals. *Each and every farm animal at ***** ****** was spared from life on a farm where they would have to "earn" a living.* Most are spared from going to a slaughterhouse. All of our animals are now living a peaceful, happy life here at the sanctuary. *They are not expected to do anything to earn their keep. * :doh:
> 
> How ignorant is that??! Don't they know that work is good for any creature? Gives them a purpose, exercise and usefulness for farmers? That they were put on Earth for man to dominate and take care of?! And what do they mean by "work"? Like a goat eating brush? Or a cow getting milked? Or maybe a pig rooting the garden site for next year? Sheesh...I'm sorry to anyone out there if I offend you but I just don't get that mentality. Thank goodness not everyone has it or we'd all starve to death...as would the animals that were "retired". :angry:


ALL my animals feel like they are in a sanctuary and I am their slave and they are my Master. But this is what I want them to think. it makes it easier to catch them at worm time, shot time and etc. Come to think of it, they don't do much of anything but eat, sleep and poop. Talking about kick back, gol-ll-lee, Golmer Pyle, it is just about feeding time. LOL


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's one thing if they want to retire a few old animals or save a few from the slaughter yards. This could only be seen as a nice thing to do for those animals. The problem lies in the mentality behind the action. These people don't do this to "save" the animals. They do it to show off, to let everyone know that they are better than everyone else. In someways, I feel sorry for them. It must be a very unhappy person that has to try and hold themselves up to be praised all the time.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I agree, this bugs me to no end!!! I had a conversation once with someone who said milking and breeding goats it evil because breeding them is rape(now in my opinion breeding any goat to a buck or doe who does not want to be bread to that buck or doe is rape but thats a different topic) and if you milk you are stealing their milk without consent and then they had the audacity to compare milking a goat to walking up to a women in a park who was breastfeeding and stealing her milk without consent:doh::hair: and then they said that baby goats jumping around meant they where under stress and unhappy and said that goats in sanctuarys never jump around. . .:faint::ROFL: this made me laugh so hard because of how ridiculous it was, this person obviously knows nothing about goats and is trying to tell me that what I do is evil and cruel. 
Its also kinda ironic because most of these people own dogs I assume, don't they teach their dogs tricks and basic dog manners, don't they keep them in a house,apartment, or yard? Why Is that not cruel in their eyes?(not that I think its cruel or anything unless the dog is not getting properly exercised for its needs and living environment) From what they said isn't walking your dog on leash work because you choose when to walk, not the dog it may walk against its will and walking on leash is restricting to the natural wandering behavior of a dog. What about teaching them tricks is that not also work in a dogs perspective they have to move around,they have to work to get the treats when they would just rather have it without sitting or staying. If they think goats should be free should not their dog be free also?! Their analogy and way of thinking is really messed up and twisted, they do not want to understand and they are unable to understand at the same time.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

^^wow!^^:doh:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

goathiker said:


> It's one thing if they want to retire a few old animals or save a few from the slaughter yards. This could only be seen as a nice thing to do for those animals. The problem lies in the mentality behind the action. These people don't do this to "save" the animals. They do it to show off, to let everyone know that they are better than everyone else. In someways, I feel sorry for them. It must be a very unhappy person that has to try and hold themselves up to be praised all the time.


Very true :/


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The world is becoming more and more clueless as the years go on. This is a perfect example of why I do NOT donate or support any 'rescue'. They are all to happy to, IMO steal people's animals then offer actual help. Here people are rescuing all these animals then the next day are begging money to help support them. In many cases that's a worse home then what they had. And as for livestock they are livestock! Yes I've heard the whole crap about how we 'rape' our animals. But my question is have you even been humped by a female because the only thing she wants is a boyfriend? Or witnessed them go threw two fences just to get to a boy or drag you along to hurry the small walk to get to him? Yeah they don't want that at all!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Yup! I contacted a rescue before I started getting goats and found out that they won't "rehome" their females to a milking home. Instead they keep them in small stalls with muddy pastures in overcrowded areas and know nothing about goat specific care...

They would have been very well cared for in my home with lots of individual care, but since I would have bred and milked them (as they were born to do) I'm not a suitable fit. So, oh well.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> Yup! *I contacted a rescue before I started getting goats and found out that they won't "rehome" their females to a milking home.* Instead they keep them in small stalls with muddy pastures in overcrowded areas and know nothing about goat specific care...
> 
> They would have been very well cared for in my home with lots of individual care, but since I would have bred and milked them (as they were born to do) I'm not a suitable fit. So, oh well.


THAT takes the cake :shock::faint:


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow. My favorite is the craigslist, etc. ads that people need to "rehome" their goat, pig, cow etc. cannot go as meat, cannot go for milk, cannot go for breeding. must be strictly a pet that will be spoiled and loved like a dog or cat. What the heck?!? We all love and care for our livestock. But seriously the people who try to rehome their livestock like this annoy me to no end.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> The world is becoming more and more clueless as the years go on. This is a perfect example of why I do NOT donate or support any 'rescue'. They are all to happy to, IMO steal people's animals then offer actual help. Here people are rescuing all these animals then the next day are begging money to help support them. In many cases that's a worse home then what they had. And as for livestock they are livestock! Yes I've heard the whole crap about how we 'rape' our animals. But my question is have you even been humped by a female because the only thing she wants is a boyfriend? Or witnessed them go threw two fences just to get to a boy or drag you along to hurry the small walk to get to him? Yeah they don't want that at all!


I know...I do not donate to shelters or rescues anymore. I used to volunteer in one. If you want to see "guilty" before proven innocent..that's a good place to go!
I think a lot of them are high and mighty...:-(


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ages ago when my daughter was a tiny youngster, I got her a old horse about 25/30 years. She had arthritis in her front knees and barely any teeth but, my girl could climb up her neck to sit on her and ride her around the pasture like a champ. We had rocker shoes put on her front feet and fed her away from the other animals... She was old, about done really, but loved anyway. 
Someone saw this skinny old horse in our pasture and called the Humane Society. Oh, it was so funny. The horses were across the creek when this prim well dressed woman shows up to inspect us. She wouldn't even walk over there to see them :lol: She was more worried about whether the barn cats had fleas...
Anyway, my vet called them and told them off. He said that was the luckiest old horse alive to putter around with a tiny girl to play with for the rest of her life.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

PygmyMom said:


> Wow. My favorite is the craigslist, etc. ads that people need to "rehome" their goat, pig, cow etc. cannot go as meat, cannot go for milk, cannot go for breeding. must be strictly a pet that will be spoiled and loved like a dog or cat. What the heck?!? We all love and care for our livestock. But seriously the people who try to rehome their livestock like this annoy me to no end.


That's just being ignorant...everyone knows you have no control after you sell them anyhow....and if it's that important to them that they want it kept in a certain way for a certain purpose, they should do it themselves...but oh, they probably can't afford to either which is why they have it on CL to begin with! :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> If you want to see "guilty" before proven innocent..that's a good place to go!
> I think a lot of them are high and mighty...:-(


^^ Them and CPS


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Sheesh, people nowadays...that's all I have to say about this topic at the moment


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Ages ago when my daughter was a tiny youngster, I got her a old horse about 25/30 years. She had arthritis in her front knees and barely any teeth but, my girl could climb up her neck to sit on her and ride her around the pasture like a champ. We had rocker shoes put on her front feet and fed her away from the other animals... She was old, about done really, but loved anyway.
> Someone saw this skinny old horse in our pasture and called the Humane Society. Oh, it was so funny. The horses were across the creek when this prim well dressed woman shows up to inspect us. She wouldn't even walk over there to see them :lol: *She was more worried about whether the barn cats had fleas...*
> Anyway, my vet called them and told them off. He said that was the luckiest old horse alive to putter around with a tiny girl to play with for the rest of her life.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

goathiker said:


> ^^ Them and CPS


The idea of abuse is so variable now....people seem to want everyone to pamper all animals ( btw, you will NEVER see me with a dog in my purse ;P ) lol

But seriously, take for example all these "chicken" sweaters....seriously? People think after thousands or millions of years that they need a coat when it's cold?? :lol:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

oops guess I am a bad livestock rescue. I try to rehome to a good home. I prefer that they don't go for meat when they are rescues. Milking and breeding is just what goats are for. I am more interested in the care they receive more than anything. We don't charge an adoption fee either- we ask for a donation.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Not really, I'd actually adopt one from you. You might not be judgmental about my little barn made from an old 3 sided horse shelter or the fact that my trailer house is old and worn.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> oops guess I am a bad livestock rescue. I try to rehome to a good home. I prefer that they don't go for meat when they are rescues. Milking and breeding is just what goats are for. I am more interested in the care they receive more than anything. We don't charge an adoption fee either- we ask for a donation.


See, I knew someone would feel like that and it's not intended. I also understand not wanting a goat to go for meat...but let's face it...that is the usual outcome for wethers and no matter how hard people try there will always be a market for meat....and too many wethers to rehome.

In other words, I don't have a problem with people trying to send them to a no slaughter situation, but just recognize that animals are also used for meat now and since bible times and that if it's approved by God himself, I am ok with it. Everyone decides for themselves who and for what they want to sell for, but I don't think it's right for people (like this sanctuary) to judge farmers for making their animals "work"..or be consumed as food..


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> The idea of abuse is so variable now....people seem to want everyone to pamper all animals ( btw, you will NEVER see me with a dog in my purse ;P ) lol
> 
> But seriously, take for example all these "chicken" sweaters....seriously? People think after thousands or millions of years that they need a coat when it's cold?? :lol:


Animals have been fine for thousands of years in the freezing cold, they are made to survive the weather not be pampered by people.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I think we are supposed to turn them all loose to get hit by cars and eaten by Bob Cats.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, that make no sense now :lol:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I think Dreamacres was just being a bit sarcastic. She's never hidden the fact that she does rescue but, also runs a working homestead. IMO she does it right.


----------



## windswept (Oct 26, 2015)

Amen! Could not have said it better than all of you who have posted! This world is going to pot because of those crazy kid of people. They are also the ones who have to be politically correct in any conversation.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Jill we had a horse like that, a good made that earned her right to live out her life in peace. She got super thin! But she still had life and still seemed to enjoy life without pain so we left her be. We learned after buying a horse for $1 to keep her away from anyone's eyes and when it came time she was put down. Same with my dog that had cancer. The ones vet office thought I was sick that I would let my dog go on even though most days were good, found a good vet that finally agreed with me to let him live his life till he told me he had enough!
But back to the point here lol people who would rather their goat not go to meat, that doesn't really bother me. I know many people have a issue with that. Although I fully agree that once it's sold you have no say any more. But to not want them bred or them needing a barn better then what most people live in is not something I agree with. Being able to stay warm, food in their stomach and water is the only thing a seller should worry about.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That reminds me Jessica, I said something to DH about visiting. He said if you loan him a horse he'll just disappear into the scrub and we can talk goats all we want :lol:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well now I think we can arrange that! I'll get to work on my filly so she will be nice and calm for him lol but if it keeps raining like it is you might have to take a boat.....LOVE it!! I can hardly get out of my driveway for the first time In years


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

NyGoatMom said:


> The idea of abuse is so variable now....people seem to want everyone to pamper all animals ( btw, you will NEVER see me with a dog in my purse ;P ) :lol:


What is wrong with carrying your dog in a purse? 








:-D


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

At the State Fair last year, a group of PETA people came through the barn where the dairy goats show. It was in the middle of the special needs show we have every year for handicapped people.
One of our awesome judges got up though and put them in their place, challenging them to find one mistreated or abused or unhappy animal in the whole barn. And in the end they got booed out of the barn Not sure if they were protesting the animal exhibits or the goat shows or what but whatever it was it didn't work so well for them:lol:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We won't mention the sanctuaries that ran out of money and starved their animals until they got caught and other rescues had to come in. Remember the one with the large number of llamas?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

My dear friend, who keeps wonderful healthy show horses was reported by a new nosy neighbor. She called saying that he kept them outside at times when it rained and they all had a horrible fungus growing on their faces to the point they were blind. When the officer came out to inspect - she was actually mistaking this imagined "horrible fungus" - for the fly masks they were wearing. We all got a good laugh out of it in the end:lol:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww Karen your puppy is cute. If I could fit one of my dogs in my purse I probably would 
Those PETA people are CRAZY!! I'm part of this Facebook group, my job depends on ag and they share quite a few videos of those people. On guy was hauling pigs and stopped along side the freeway to rest. Well the oh so nice guy, video taped himself opening the trailer and letting them out! You know it's bad enough when you are blinded by how the world turns but that takes someone with only a few brain cells not to think about the outcome of that. #1 let's say those pigs were on their way to their death, which is better getting a shot in the head or whatever way they kill a pig that's a fast way to die or let them get hit by a car and probably die later on. Or if by some chance they were smart enough to run into the field go out by dogs attacking them or going without water? #2 what did those people driving on the freeway do wrong to put them in danger? I'm sorry but a human life will always come before a animals. If one of my animals got out and were on the road and I could t get it back in I would shoot it before I let a car full of kids hit it. Well I should say human life's come first to a point because if someone mistreated my animals I would probably hit them but seriously the stupidity of people


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, that dang fly mask fungus :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh goodness! Don't get me started!!! I'm sure some of you remember my run in with a 'animal sanctuary' a few years back.... And actually Steph, that sounds nearly like what would be on their website too! :lol:


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm not even going to go there, because I probably won't be able to stop. I'll post a few links, however. My experience is mostly on the dog side of it though. 
Here is a blog post....
http://lifeatmennageriefarm.blogspot.com/2015/12/a-logical-dog-lover.html

And here is a shelter adoption agreement.
http://www.wagstorichesanimalrescue.org/Adoptionagree.pdf


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

yes Jill I was being sarcastic. I only have dairy goats right now so I pref er they not go for meat. So far I have been lucky to find brush eating homes for my wethers. I am fully aware that can change at any time. I believe happy livestock are doing what they were created for. I am at my max for goats right now. I would have to foster them out if I accepted any more.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I know my buck is happy right now. I put a yearling in with him that is not quite in standing heat. He's out there happily staring at her rear waiting for the magic moment :lol:


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I tried to adopt this absolutely adorable great Pyrenees puppy once(had his name picked out and everything I was head over heels for this cutie) but since I run a farm and have goats I wasn't allowed to adopt because great Pyrenees are LGD and they refused to sell to a home with live stock to ensure none of the dogs would be used for that purpose. I wasn't planning on having him as a LGD or anything, of course when I was back with the goats he would be with me and he could be back with them whenever he wanted but that wasn't even my intention. I wanted a dog that was good with livestock, small children and people and animals in general, I wanted to have a walking, camping and hiking companion but because I had goats he was refused a wonderful home and life with me. I really hope that little guy found a good home and I'm very blessed God gave me my English Springer Spaniel (fernna) as a companion but it makes me so sad that anyone would refuse a animal a good loving home just because they don't agree with some small aspect of that persons life that would not affect that animals happiness or quality of life, truly sad!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And not having a job guarding something, even if is you and the kids would probably drive that dog crazy! People just don't get it and they refuse to have a open mind about things  I have a one eyed herding dog, she got kicked by a cow and lost her eye. At first I said no more you stay in the truck from now on. Then she shredded the door handle and gave herself a bloody nose wanting out. She can't not have a job herding it's in her. So people can say I'm mean all they want but not letting her do it I think is meaner. And again we go back to the goats and breeding. It's in them to WANT it. Of course you always will have a odd ball that doesn't want to be bred or a herd dog that doesn't want to herd but for the most part they do!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ranger1 said:


> I'm not even going to go there, because I probably won't be able to stop. I'll post a few links, however. My experience is mostly on the dog side of it though.
> Here is a blog post....
> http://lifeatmennageriefarm.blogspot.com/2015/12/a-logical-dog-lover.html
> 
> ...


All I can say is with that type of expectations and behaviors, they'll run themselves out of business. I'd buy a puppy from a breeder though before adopting from a shelter. I just don't have time for the paper signing :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

dreamacresfarm2 said:


> yes Jill I was being sarcastic. I only have dairy goats right now so I pref er they not go for meat. So far I have been lucky to find brush eating homes for my wethers. I am fully aware that can change at any time. I believe happy livestock are doing what they were created for. I am at my max for goats right now. I would have to foster them out if I accepted any more.


But see, that's reasonable....not like the ones I quoted...I don't think all rescue is bad. But I do find it ridiculous that if you get a goat from a shelter they require you not to breed it? So stupid.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

goathiker said:


> I know my buck is happy right now. I put a yearling in with him that is not quite in standing heat. He's out there happily staring at her rear waiting for the magic moment :lol:


Now Jill.....that's pimping him out!! For sure that's unethical! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh goodness! Don't get me started!!! I'm sure some of you remember my run in with a 'animal sanctuary' a few years back.... And actually Steph, that sounds nearly like what would be on their website too! :lol:


Could be the one..........


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> What is wrong with carrying your dog in a purse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Could be the one..........


Could be! Lol!

Gosh, I started thinking about it, and then had to go back and find my thread on it, I had such mixed feelings of their stupidity and how funny the whole thing was, and then some of the annoyance and anger came too  lol!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh no! That's not good....just forget about em


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Skyla, didn't some lady buy goats and request that the horns be left on them and then claim she had rescued them or something like that?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I know. Haha!

Yes Margaret. And asked for donations to help pay for him and everything else....


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh, I could climb right up on my soap box about this stuff, both with farm animal and dog rescues gone mad. There are some that are good, and others that lose their minds and go full on stupid. I love and care for my animals, and feed all of them the best that I can afford, because that is my choice. I've seen dog rescue people slam people over what food they feed. If an animal is cared for and fed, who am I to judge someone? 
Sort of related, I read an article recently that really irked me.
http://m.fredericksburg.com/news/lo...937-a9af-5124-b07c-5150eacebdab.html?mode=jqm
I will always make my own choices about when it is time for one of my animals to move on. But, we don't have those types of vets where I live in the middle of nowhere. It's a different kind of life, and I'm sure glad of that.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This all might be getting so much worse now. Mistreatment of animals has been made a federal crime. That means that when your neighbor gets annoyed with you and turns you in, an alphabet .gov agency is going to show up and _really_ make your life miserable.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

goathiker said:


> This all might be getting so much worse now. Mistreatment of animals has been made a federal crime. That means that when your neighbor gets annoyed with you and turns you in, an alphabet .gov agency is going to show up and _really_ make your life miserable.


Never thought about it that way. Im sure When those gov agents show up they will be looking at a lot more then just your animals. Anything that may be out of wack we're going to get it trouble for.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

One of the RN's I work with showed me a picture of the milking carosel for goats the other day. I commented on it because I have seen them used for cattle, goats and sheep. Automatic feeders etc. The he showed the the posters comment. She went on abotu the cruelty those poor goats go through, crying pitiously while their newborns are ripped from and watch while their bucklings are slaughtered cruely. bred yearly just to produce milk, etc, etc, etc. Poor abused gopats. They looked in awful good shape to me!

Anyway, this RN grew up on a farm so he knows how animals are cared for and that this woman was a idiot. He likes ot get me riled up sometimes! lol Unfortunately, there are a lot of people who feel this way. Ignorance, stupidity, whatever you want to call it, there are lots of people who have it!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I do retire my animals when they are older. My laying hens stay until they die of old age, even if they don't lay another egg. Same for my goats. The girls will stay with me after they can no longer be bred and produce milk. I feel I owe them that. I also feel I owe them a dignified end of life, if needed, to be pain free.

Other than that, my animals are spoiled. They get a variety of feed. They get fed before I even eat my breakfast or have coffee. They get 3 meals a day (I only get 2!!!), and a 4th in the wee hours of the night/morning when the temp is especially cold, making me get out of a nice warm bed. They get treats. They get warm, dry bedding. They get warm beet pulp mash in the winter, sometimes mixed with home made applesauce. I worry and obsess about these silly creatures, from chickens to dogs, to goats to horses. And yes, they all have a job to do, eggs, milk, meat, guarding, bedwarmer, protector, but I try to do the best for them while they are here.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Several years ago, I had 2 older horses. The Appaloosa mare had severe heaves. The 40 year old POA gelding had Cushings and no teeth. Both were on a hay free diet, under vet care, medicated and had to be kept on the thin side. My life was made a living hell because a couple of people decided i was abusing these animals and called the town ACO, the State Animal Welfare, State Dept of Agriculture, the town Selectmen and even the news paper. They starterd bringing them hay when I was at work, which of course caused them to almost die. I finally had to have them PTS to save them from these idiots. The ACO, Humane people and Dept of Ag told the callers that the horses had health issues and were under vetc are, but they said that the horses needed hay, and that was that.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Several years ago, I had 2 older horses. The Appaloosa mare had severe heaves. The 40 year old POA gelding had Cushings and no teeth. Both were on a hay free diet, under vet care, medicated and had to be kept on the thin side. My life was made a living hell because a couple of people decided i was abusing these animals and called the town ACO, the State Animal Welfare, State Dept of Agriculture, the town Selectmen and even the news paper. They starterd bringing them hay when I was at work, which of course caused them to almost die. I finally had to have them PTS to save them from these idiots. The ACO, Humane people and Dept of Ag told the callers that the horses had health issues and were under vetc are, but they said that the horses needed hay, and that was that.


That's terrible


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

This thread has had a lot of good points and offerings. My own point of view is only that the pendulum must have swing, and the more extreme of "retired animals being free from the thrall of mankind" attitude expressed by the OP is just the normal pendulum swing resulting from decades of cruelty and harshness expressed almost without challenge. I think the only answer is to not react to the extremes of either side, other than to acknowledge the fact that they are extreme. We must continue to show our humanity and care and kindness without attacking the normal extremes generated by decades of blind acceptance of the cruelty of the humans demanding cheaper and cheaper food and labor. Yes, human labor and animal labor. Both have been cruelly wrought and both have resulted in extreme pendulum reactions. Keep fighting the good fight, keep showing what responsible humanity can accomplish, but don't condemn out of hand the ignorant reactions to what so many of us have only privately mourned. We are also culpable for not publicly rejecting the model of abuse before now. Too many of us have not examined the rights of the other earthlings involved here. Extremes are always wrong, and almost always understandable. Keep on keeping on showing both PETA and the American public that the middle road, of respect and circumspection, is the sustainable way.

That is my nickel's worth anyway.


----------

